# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Probabilidad alta de una 2ª ola de INUNDACIONES en Guadalquivir y Guadiana

## nieveglaciar

La inforamción ha variado

----------


## sergi1907

Interesante encuesta.
La verdad es que todas las previsiones apuntan a otra semana de lluvias en toda la zona occidental de la península. He estado observando páginas que utilizan diferentes modelos de predicción y todas coinciden, otra cosa es que acierten ya que a más de 4 días siempre el margen de error es mayor.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Sabiendo el estado de los embalses, las posibles precipitaciones y la gestión del agua que se realiza en este país, creo que la probabilidad de nuevas riadas e inundaciones en el Guadalquivir es alta.

Pero esta probabilidad está condicionada a la efectividad de los modelos meteorológicos, que como bien dice Sergi1907 no son fiables a más de 3-4 días. (el estado de los embalses y la (mala) gestión de los mismos no es ninguna incógnita)

----------


## Sierra de Segura

Los pronósticos han sido ciertos. Esta mañana se ha desbordado el Guadalquivir a su paso por Mogón, aldea de Villacarrillo. Ha subido el nivel del cauce 3.5 m. sobre lo normal.
Y en Marmolejo estan asustados; el río lleva un caudal de 1000 m3. por segundo. Y seguramente se active el plan de emergencia.

----------


## sirimiri

> Si, efectivamente, el pronóstico efectuado, a grandes rasgos, se está cumpliendo.
> 
> Independientemente de que el acierto de la previsón, como todos sabemos, dependen de multiples variables y que cuanto más nos alejamos en el tiempo del origen de la previsión la probabilidad de acierto en ella decrece, entiendo que el nuevo Sistema Europeo de Alerta de Inundaciones (EFAS) es bastande robusto e interesante ya es capaz de advertir rápidamente del riesgo de inundaciones utilizando un sistema de predicción integrado del ECMWF, que dos veces al día proporciona 50 escenarios diferentes de predicción para los siguientes diez días. Estos escenarios se pueden usar para simular inundaciones fluviales. Así, las autoridades del agua podrán advertir a las personas implicadas sobre los procesos y sistemas puestos en marcha para la gestión de la crisis.
> 
> Mirar la evolución, por ejemplo, de estos puntos: 
> http://servicios2.mma.es/saihs-web/V...L_ECIJA&tipo=Q
> 
> http://servicios2.mma.es/saihs-web/V...ALQ_MEN&tipo=Q
> 
> Un saludo,


Por mas que miro los enlaces no los se interpretar, ¿Hay que meter algun dato?

----------

